# I want to buy a house on the lake.



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

If anyone knows of a small house on the lake (boat dock would be a plus) I would be interested in taking alook at it. It doesn't have to be fancy, but in a decent area. I would consider a lease also.
Let me know with a PM or email [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Duke is your man on lake livingston.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Where do you know of a lake that has water in it?


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

I know a place on a private lake. We have water and it is never crowded and ducks are plentiful. Shoot me a note if you like. House and membership probably $125K. Good luck in your search....


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

When the lake starts dropping, so do boat ramps. Best I recall only three ramps were open during the height of the drought two years ago...Cape Royale, Beacon Bay and maybe the state park and Browders.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Beware of Lake Livingston Realtors the last one we used only showed us homes listed by their firm, and they were all sketchy for the asking price of around $225,000. It made us decide to wait and look at another date -don't mind the price just the condition the houses were in.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Beware of Lake Livingston Realtors the last one we used only showed us homes listed by their firm, and they were all sketchy for the asking price of around $225,000. It made us decide to wait and look at another date -don't mind the price just the condition the houses were in.


I do thank you for the heads up concerning realtors and I do know how some less desirable reators are from past experiences. Im working with a man now that i think is trustworthy as a lot of people know him and ive not heard any negatives.
Did you find a place to buy when you were looking?


----------



## pickle-fork (Apr 22, 2013)

I too had bad Experience with realtors on Lake livingston. They showed us junk houses at over inflated prices that all needed repairs.

Some of the houses they showed us where not even liveable and they where asking 300K.

I ended up buying from an individual and got twice the house and it was move in ready at 300K

Buyer Be Ware.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Snus said:


> If anyone knows of a small house on the lake (boat dock would be a plus) I would be interested in taking alook at it. It doesn't have to be fancy, but in a decent area. I would consider a lease also.
> Let me know with a PM or email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


Get online with zillow.com, and start browsing the map around the areas and lakes you are interested in. You'll see asking prices and get an ideal for what you can realistically look for. It's free and most of the listings have interior pictures too.


----------



## Scott Harrison (May 16, 2006)

*Lake Conroe*

I have a waterfront lot on Conroe for $47000


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

HAR.com is a better website to search. Zillow and Trulia are often outdated. We get calls all the time from them and when we finally are able to find the listing being asked about, we find out they were sold 6 months to a year earlier.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, let Duke guide ya!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Livingston*



Snus said:


> I do thank you for the heads up concerning realtors and I do know how some less desirable reators are from past experiences. Im working with a man now that i think is trustworthy as a lot of people know him and ive not heard any negatives.
> Did you find a place to buy when you were looking?


 No I just bought another one in Galveston instead but still interested in Livingston and I will resume my search later.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Please disregard this post as I'm not looking for a house as of now.
Thanks to all that replied.


----------

